# 06 Goat Battery Keeps Dying



## JohnnyGTO6 (Feb 13, 2013)

A couple weeks ago my battery died in my GTO. Didnt really think to much of it because I did buy the car about 3 months ago(60kmiles) so I thought what the heck, il just get a brand new battery. got the batts all switched out and it was running fine for the next 2 weeks. last night I literally parked my car for about an hour and a half max and got back in to find a lifeless goat.......againhttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/mad25.gif. il add that i drove the car to and back from work witch is about 30 milles all together before this happened. 
PLEASE HEEEELLLLLLP!!!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The battery charges as you run your car. To have a new battery die 90 minutes after letting it sit suggests you have a serious drain someplace that is draining the battery and the charging system is not charging the battery. Start with the voltage regulator.


----------



## JohnnyGTO6 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful info. it turns out my clamps that clamp on the battery bolts was worn out and a little loose. i ended up replacing both clamps wich were about 4 dollars a piece. Its probleby the cheapest fix for an issue ive ever had.
Thanks again Bro


----------



## Highlander (May 23, 2014)

The voltage regulator is located inside the alternator in these cars?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes the alternators in these cars have an internally mounted regulator as do most vehicles since the late 70s/early 80s.


----------

